

Ask HN: Books about running a software development contracting / consulting biz? - rabble

We're running a software development consulting business and want to improve how we work. There's lots about startups, but not so much about running a contract / consulting development company. What resources / books have you found?
======
sganesh
Secrets of Consulting & More Secrets of Consulting - Gerald Weinberg.

Getting Started in Consulting - Alan Weiss

Your Marketing Sucks - Mark Stevens

Listen First, Sell Later - Bob Poole

E-Myth Revisited - Mark Gerber

------
rguzman
We've been doing that in parallel to our startup for the last year or so. I
don't know of any books on the subject, though. Any particular topic you'd
like to discuss?

